# Most wanted



## bugzilla (Mar 19, 2008)

Which mantis tops your wish list atm.

Being new to keeping mantis (again) my list includes loads of species but I've got the top contender with my orchids  

Others I want are Ghost and Violin mantids, they're so cool looking.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 19, 2008)

i have every species i want apart from 2.

Tarachodula pantherina

Popa spurca


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 19, 2008)

I want

D.lobata (again)

Orchids

Trachodes sp

Theompa (?) sp

Heterachitae sp

B.boralis

Pyrgomantis jonesi

Zoolea spec

And a couple thousand more


----------



## Andrew (Mar 19, 2008)

_Gongylus gongylodes_.


----------



## bugzilla (Mar 19, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i have every species i want apart from 2.Tarachodula pantherina
> 
> Popa spurca


Smart arse  

I can see why you want these though; very nice :wub:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm With Andrew!


----------



## Mantida (Mar 20, 2008)

Yersiniops sp - I have ooths incubating but don't know if they are fertile.

Popa spurca

Mantoida maya


----------



## Orin (Mar 20, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> B.boralis


Brunneria borealis?


----------



## bill krut (Mar 20, 2008)

those south american dead leafs and shield mantises.


----------



## bill krut (Mar 20, 2008)

and that stenophylla. also like bark mantids


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 20, 2008)

Orin said:


> Brunneria borealis?


Yar, forgot how to spell it sry

BTW cant be bothered to log in too many teachers hovering around lol


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 20, 2008)

Parhymenopus Davidsonii


----------



## chrisboy101 (Mar 23, 2008)

orchids


----------



## Malnra (Mar 23, 2008)

A communial species ;- )


----------



## tier (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi

2. Toxodera spp.

3. Presibylla elegans

4. Brancsikia spp.

5. Choeradodis spp.

http://www.planet-pets.com/mantis.jpg

And my No 1 is a species I don't know yet, I guess.


----------



## Kruszakus (Mar 23, 2008)

I really just want Gongylus Gongylodes - there is something about those mantids that freaks me out!


----------



## Giosan (Mar 23, 2008)

Idolomantis Diabolica is high on my wish list  If someone has any, tell me


----------



## blitzmantis (Mar 23, 2008)

JADES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 23, 2008)

tier said:


> Hi2. Toxodera spp.
> 
> 3. Presibylla elegans
> 
> ...


Lovely picture of _Presybilla_; I've not seen that photo for years ! This is definately on my wish list


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 23, 2008)

You saw i last year when i started a topic on it on BN :lol:


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 23, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> You saw i last year when i started a topic on it on BN :lol:


Nope, 7 years ago when I did a seminar at Uni on prey capturing adaptations of raptoral forelegs


----------



## thesexymantisboy (Jun 14, 2008)

I want in order 1. Violin Mantid 2. Ghost Mantid and 3. Orchid Mantid


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 14, 2008)

I want orchids, everywhere, all over my house.


----------



## collinchang635 (Jun 14, 2008)

I would like a Cilnia Humeralis they are so aggresive even though they are small. My friend is getting some C.Humeralis. Maybe I can persuade him to give me 1 or 2


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 15, 2008)

I am finally getting orchids in a month so next on my list is

Idolomantis Diabolica

Gongylus Gongylodes

B. Mendica


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 15, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> I am finally getting orchids in a month so next on my list is Idolomantis Diabolica
> 
> Gongylus Gongylodes
> 
> B. Mendica


Eh? How are you getting orchids? Where in the country do you find them?


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 15, 2008)

Im getting them in the U.S. I cannot say who until they say I can tell people. I was just told not to tell anyone yet of who i am getting them from. But all i have to say is when i receive them i will try my darn hardest to breed them.... cause this is one extraordinary species.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jun 15, 2008)

Collin, im not that easy to persuade you know, they are so expensive...


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jun 15, 2008)

theres so many sp. id like orchid,wondering violin,cryptic, spiny flower


----------



## Christian (Jun 16, 2008)

_Stenophylla lobivertex_

_Miracanthops poulaini_

_Parablepharis kuhlii_

and, of course, one of the Toxoderini.


----------



## bugzilla (Jun 16, 2008)

Christian said:


> _Stenophylla lobivertex__Miracanthops poulaini_
> 
> _Parablepharis kuhlii_
> 
> and, of course, one of the Toxoderini.


Oooo nice choices :wub: and a nightmare to find them all. Even using google I still can't find good images of the 2nd 2 but the others are seriously stunning. Found an image of Toxoderini on a French forum :wacko:


----------



## Pelle (Jun 16, 2008)

_Deroplatys truncata_

_Theopropus elegans _

_Acanthops_

_Brancsikia_

_Ceratomantis_

_Choeradodis_

_Metallyticus_  

_Metilia_

_Liturgusa_

_Oxyelaea_

And also Toxoderini ofcourse


----------



## Christian (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh yes, I forgot _Brancsikia aeroplana_ and _Deroplatys sarawaca_.


----------



## mrblue (Jun 16, 2008)

pretty much any _Liturgusinae_ or _Acanthopinae_.


----------

